# natural miscarriage...please help



## Ninibini (Oct 24, 2007)

We just found out today that our baby died at 6 weeks. We are now 10 weeks along. I want to do this naturally. How long did it take for you? What can I expect? How long is it safe to wait? I have been spotting for three days, but have no cramping.
Thank you so much!


----------



## mkat (Jul 31, 2006)

Just passing through, but I saw your post and wanted to suggest you post below in the main pregnancy and birth loss forum. I don't know if you realized you posted in the archives, where many will not see your post. I am so sorry for your loss and I hope you will get some support here.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninibini* 
We just found out today that our baby died at 6 weeks. We are now 10 weeks along. I want to do this naturally. How long did it take for you? What can I expect? How long is it safe to wait? I have been spotting for three days, but have no cramping.
Thank you so much!

















I am so sorry mama. I went through this myself this past Mar. I found out my baby passed around Mar. 7th (about 7wks) I wanted nothing more than to do the m/c naturally. The OB said I could wait a while. I did, I waited and waited until one evening I had a gush of blood and tissue - no cramping AT ALL though. I was sure this was it. Then I had a few more gushes with still no pain. I went in for an u/s around mid. Apr. and the tech still saw a gestational sac. I was so disappointed, I waited over a month after baby passed and still had some retained products. I read everything I could on MDC, various m/c sites, plus I talked to my naturopath and chiropractor and got their opinions. Finally, the end of Apr. I did have a d/c -it was o/p and not painful at all.

If you do choose to wait and m/c naturally the timing is different for all women it seems - some it's quickly and others I've read about have waited until almost their original DD - WOW!! I couldn't have waited that long mostly because I'm 43 and need to TTC again quickly. Most mamas have said that it's ok to wait it out unless there's a sign of infection such as a fever. Good luck to you, mama, whatever you choose to do.


----------



## BridgetRenee88 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm soooo sorry to hear about your loss. I have heard of many women waiting too naturally miscarry. I lost my son, Jackson, during week 16 and I choose to have a d/c. It was a hard decision, but my doctor became concerned bc infections are more common the longer you wait. I was terrified to have the d/c but it ended up being completely un-painful. God Bless.


----------



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

i am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## RainbowEarthFaerie (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm going through this as well. I'm wanting to let it happen naturally, but I've already been cramping for a week, and nothing else is happening.


----------



## montyhank (Aug 4, 2008)

They are generally benign, getting tested for ensuring is recommended. The most popular method to treat is surgery. However, at times, surgery can neither be considered a feasible option, nor can be desired. There can be certain side-effects of surgery. One of them is resulting into formation of more cysts. The other methods used include ‘Synthetic Hormone Therapies’. Many women are advised to go for hysterectomy as well. These days, however, ‘Herbal Treatment for Ovarian Cyst’ is the most sought after way of treatment.


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

i'm am very surprised to learn the range of normal on mc. all of my previouse mc have been very quick and this time i spotted then bled and little cramping but just spotting for 6 days i think you should wait as long as you feel comfortable but just continue checking for signs of infection. the nurse wants me to come in weekly to get my blood tested but i think i 'll wait till i think it's 0 and just test then, if i'm not bleeding then i cant still be passing tissue right. i want my cervx to be closed


----------



## Mommy of Izzy (Aug 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss! There is no harder thing than loosing a child! My heart goes out to you and your family!


----------

